

Module that casts photorealistic shadows - vinhnx
http://indamix.github.io/real-shadow/

======
misnome
"Photorealistic" is a big, big stretch here. Why is the shadow the colour of
the object that is shadowing it? Why doesn't the softness of the shadow relate
to the distance to the light source? Why don't adjacent objects affect each
other shadow colours? Also, the inset shadow doesn't seem to work - the cursor
can hover directly over shadow area.

It mostly seems to be a css shape-repeater to give a 'shadow-like' visual
appearance in a dynamic direction.

I mean, I'm not trying to put down the writers js/css skills, but when I read
"Photorealistic shadows", I think of something like LuxRender. So, probably,
just marketing skills.

------
jasallen
Well I didn't _notice_ any performance issues, but based on the other comment
I checked out perfmon, and yeah, its pegging a core.

Maybe less sprites on the demo page?

~~~
jlgreco
It's laggy as hell for me on a i5-3427U. Not a beefy machine, but unless your
target audience is gamers with tricked out PCs...

~~~
pplante
its incredibly slow on my mbpr with chrome 27.

~~~
orbitur
Runs just fine here on a regular mid-2012 MBP15. I can see one thread/core is
working full time, but the animation is buttery smooth.

~~~
EGreg
Yep! Macs rule now :)

------
atjoslin
This is a cool idea :-) You should make a demo with just one object though, so
it doesn't lag so much.

------
nkwiatek
I bet if you `s/box-shadow/text-shadow/` a lot more people will find ways to
use it.

------
hyborg787
Perfect for making me click the back button when your landing page performs
abysmally slow.

